# Blindfold Competitions : January 26, 2007



## pjk (Jan 26, 2007)

Two scrambles per puzzle type, so you have up to two chances. Have fun 

2x2: 
U2 B R B D2 R2 F L2 U2 B2 R' U B2 D2 B D R' B2 D' B2 D' F' U' R' U

F U R F' R2 D R B2 D' R2 D L B' R2 B2 U2 L U2 F' R' F' D F2 R2 D

3x3:
D F2 B' L' D2 R U R2 F L2 B L U' D L' R2 U2 D R2 D' R2 U' R' F D2

R2 B' R B U D L R F L' U2 R L' F2 L' B' U R D L2 U' B R D' L2

4x4:
L u b U b u2 U' f2 L2 r B F2 d' L2 D2 b2 d2 L' R' u U' R l2 u F' u' B2 r' R u' f' r2 l2 D' U b2 B d R2 B

D' F2 D2 r' d2 u2 B D F' D R d' r B d' f B2 R' F b L' d' u' F b d R l' F' B L2 B' f' u U L' r' d L l2

5x5:
u' B2 L' f' D L' U2 l' D2 f' r R F2 r' D b R r u l f' u2 l F B2 U2 r F2 B d2 L R2 B2 u2 b2 f2 d2 L b F' R' f F' u2 D2 B2 f2 L2 f' R u2 l b F' U2 l r' d2 R D2

B F R B' D2 u r' L' b2 F' r2 F' u2 F2 f l' b d2 L' u r2 l f R U l D2 u' L2 R' f2 U' B' D' d2 b R r' U2 u2 l' U F' d' u' B b d2 L2 D d' l' R2 F2 d' B l2 R2 D2 l2


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 27, 2007)

Andy Tsao
3x3x3
Scramble 1: 1:43.43
Scramble 2: 1:39.41
2x2x2
Scramble 1: 31.22
Scramble 2: 38.86

yay


----------



## Erik (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk

2x2(1): 1:14.30
2x2(2): 1:37.80

3x3(1): 4:35.81
3x3(2): 5:13.38

No DNF


----------



## Kare (Jan 28, 2007)

Name: K?re Krig
2x2: 1:45,97
1:51,61 (only vaild if the normal +2s rule apply to blindfolding too)

3x3: DNF DNF 

I'm rushing memorization in an attempt to lower my times, so right now accuracy suffes. Corners solved and edges oriented, but I could not remember the edge permutation.


----------



## pjk (Jan 29, 2007)

Name: Patrick Kelly
3x3: 5:53.44
3x3: 5:50.09

I am very pleased with these, very consistant  I am using only the T-Perm to cycle right now.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 29, 2007)

Name: Chris Hardwick
3x3x3
1) 2:32.96
2) 2:20.91


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 29, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
4x4x4
1) 8:38.27
2) DNF


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 29, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
5x5x5
1) 21:03.68
2) 21:14.50

1st solve memo in 10:56, 2nd solve memo in about 11:50.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 29, 2007)

Chris Hardwick
2x2x2
1) 1:02.46
2) 1:05.04

Done on my 4x4x4 since I've lost my 2x2x2 :-(


----------



## FrankMorris (Jan 30, 2007)

Frank Morris

2x2
Attempt 1: 1:22.91
Attempt 2: 1:17.84

3x3
Attempt 1: DNF
Attempt 2: 5:10.81

Well hell, at least I finished one of the 3x3's...


----------



## MikeD (Feb 3, 2007)

Name: Mike Davis

2x2
Scramble 1: 1:38.50
Scramble 2: 1:17.46

3x3 will be done tomorrow. I need some sleep. haha


----------

